# Tragedy of a Friend



## bob-bqn (Aug 17, 2005)

Dear BBQ friends, 
It was a very sad day and the Bob-BQN household yesterday. My youngest son lost one of his good friends yesterday morning. His older brother was driving him to school and crossed the divided highway sliding sideways into oncoming traffic. The 14 year old boy was killed instantly when the vehicle struck the passenger side of the car. My wife mention to our sons on the way to school that there must be a wreck on the highway because of the large amount of detoured traffic on the side roads, little did they know at the time the profound effect this revelation would have on our lives. Later last evening we received another call that pronounced the 19 year old brotherâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s death at the hospital. My heart goes out to this family as Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m sure none of us anticipate or are prepared for this type of tragedy neither emotionally or financially.

This young man and my son we in band together and played the same instrument. They grew up playing on the same soccer team. Last year they were in several classes at school together. He is taking the death of his friend very hard. Please keep this family and my son in your prayers.


----------



## monty (Aug 17, 2005)

Bob, encourage your son to remember the good times and remind him that his friend will forever live on in his memory. I, too, lost a close friend at about the same age and it has been 36 years and I still remember the good times we had as kids. When I think back now it brings a smile and not tears. Just last month I lost my partner of five years at work to a terrible  and painful bout with cancer. Even now in my "adult years" the pain is the same. Nothing changes except the calendar.  My best thoughts and my most sincere condolences and prayers are with your son's friend, his family and of course with your family. Monty


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 17, 2005)

Thank you for those encouraging words. My wife lost her twin sister to cancer 9 years ago, so I also know the pain you're talking about.


----------



## Dutch (Aug 17, 2005)

Bob-BQN,

Hat in hand and on bended knee, prayers sent up for both families.  It is hard to understand the loss of anyone so young.  I know as my wife and I buried our 15 year old son last May.  Like srmonty said "remember all the good times".


----------



## monty (Aug 17, 2005)

For every loss there is a gain which strengthens hearts that do remain. Through the strenghth of those around you find your peace with the things that confound you.
Monty


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 18, 2005)

Earl my heart goes our to your family as well.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 18, 2005)

Bob,

As so many have already stated so well... our prayers go out to you. Remember the good times and stay close as a family.

God bless,


----------



## soflaquer (Aug 18, 2005)

Bob,

My sincere condolences to you and your Son's friends family.  2005 has marked the most prolific loss of close friends and my Family members that I can remember............so I DO understand!

Know that you are among good friends here!

Jeff


----------



## hoosiersmoker (Aug 19, 2005)

Bob,

Our family will keep their family and yours in our prayers. I was recently in an accident that caused minor injury to the other driver. The fact that the accident wasn't my fault and that I was not harmed were of little consequence when I found out about the other driver's injury. We should keep the other driver and their family in our prayers as well. 
A friend of mine always reminds me that "This too will pass, and good will come from it". From experience, I believe that.
My deepest sympathy to your family and the family of the boys that have gone home.

Hoosier


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 19, 2005)

How true. I just found out by word of mouth that 4 others (not in my son's friend's car) were also injured in the accident. I don't know the extent of their injuries, but in a high speed collision they're most likely serious. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## dacdots (Aug 19, 2005)

The loss of a close friend is something bordering on your own mortality.It's been seventeen years and he is still right here with me and will always be here with me.I ask him for advise from time to time and he always seems to come through.Tell your son he was a gift in life and will be a gift for many years to remember.My prayers are with you all.David


----------

